# Is your driver's license LYING!!!



## chublover350 (Dec 15, 2007)

how many of you have a driver's license that doesn't QUITE tell the truth??? iknow mine is lying to everyone...hahahhaha 180lbs RIGHT!!!! or maybe has anybody ever said they weighed MORE then they do on their DL????


----------



## duraznos (Dec 15, 2007)

Mine definitely is... it's off by like 40 lbs at least... i guess it's just cuz the people at the DMV seem to care so little if it's accurate, i feel almost compelled to lie... :blush:


----------



## chublover350 (Dec 15, 2007)

chublover350 said:


> how many of you have a driver's license that doesn't QUITE tell the truth??? iknow mine is lying to everyone...hahahhaha 180lbs RIGHT!!!! or maybe has anybody ever said they weighed MORE then they do on their DL????


 ok im going to add also, if there a weight difference, put the weight that you were and what you are now


----------



## elle camino (Dec 15, 2007)

mine says 190. 
heh.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 15, 2007)

mine says 350. When I first got my licence I was only 420...so I thought it was passable....now at 540 no one has the balls to call me on it, lol.


----------



## duraznos (Dec 15, 2007)

ok, so i just checked and it's actually 60 pounds off... hehe


----------



## Forrest (Dec 15, 2007)

Mine I got about 2 or 3 years ago. I was 200 pounds then. It's lying now though, since I have gained weight the last couple years. Just starting gaining intentionally in February at 240 pounds. Now I'm 265 pounds. With 35 more pounds to go until I reach my current goal of 300 pounds. I haven't been stopped by cops or anybody for a few years, so I have no one to call me on it.  Hope to hear some more people's differences. Talk to you all later.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Dec 15, 2007)

I live in New York state. My driver's license doesn't have a weight listing.

If it did, I don't own a scale so I honestly don't know what I weigh at the moment.


Dennis


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Dec 15, 2007)

weight is not part of a drivers licence in the uk. i wonder why it is on a US license? apologies if this has been answered previously but i am interested in knowing what is its purpose?


----------



## Tooz (Dec 15, 2007)

Like the other person said, NY doesn't put it on there. Don't think Massachusetts does, either. If it did, I'd probably be truthful anyway.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 15, 2007)

Here's a thread with a fairly long list of contributors - 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18120&highlight=license


----------



## vermillion (Dec 15, 2007)

mine says 270...im 332


----------



## Mini (Dec 15, 2007)

Mine says I'm 6'10", but I'm closer to 7' now. The info was entered about 4 years ago and I didn't bother correcting it when I *finally* got my license this summer.


----------



## tattooU (Dec 15, 2007)

When i moved to Oregon i had to get a new license but i continued the lie at 185 (i was around 235 at the time.) Luckily for Oregon state i'm actually around 185 now. 

Hmmm, does that mean i should change my weight on my license down to 135?


----------



## golden_buddha (Dec 15, 2007)

Mine says 230, when in reality I'm about 260


----------



## Zoom (Dec 15, 2007)

Back when I weighed 135, it said I weighed 150. I actually rounded _up_.


----------



## Suze (Dec 15, 2007)

Zoom said:


> Back when I weighed 135, it said I weighed 150. I actually rounded _up_.



Why you do that fo? Because it's a round number?


----------



## Shosh (Dec 15, 2007)

I am surprised that one's weight is listed on a license at all. For what purpose is this done? In Australia this is not done.
I am an organ donor, which does go against my religion, but I don't care. I feel it is a wonderful gift to give another human being should the need arise.

I keep my organ donor card next to my licence.


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 15, 2007)

Mine says 5'8, I'm 5'6 tops lol


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 15, 2007)

"Ma'am, step out of the vehicle and onto the scale."

Heehee.

Mine was truthful when I got it. It's no longer accurate.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Dec 15, 2007)

LOL When I went to the DMV in Oklahoma they asked me my weight .. I said "125" and the guy looked at me and saw me smiling. He said "... ma'am..." LOL! 

So I said "ok ... ok... 150. But I'm not going any higher."

I told him 350, which is about 50 lbs off. LOL! And that was because I didn't know!!


----------



## Shosh (Dec 15, 2007)

Can anybody tell me why it is a requirement to have one's weight listed on their licence in the US?


----------



## RevolOggerp (Dec 15, 2007)

I don't have my weight on my license.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 16, 2007)

i got mine at 16, first it was lying downwards, then i lost a bunch of weight and it was lying upwards, then downwards again, then i got a NY license and those things don't even have it.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Dec 16, 2007)

Mine was correct when I got it like two years ago.

120 lbs, 6' 0"

Though I think I'm more like 140 now...


----------



## elle camino (Dec 16, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Can anybody tell me why it is a requirement to have one's weight listed on their licence in the US?


it's not. as people have said, some states don't put it on there at all. and in the US we have state IDs, not federal. 

and for the states who do put it on there: who knows why, really.
i guess it's just another identifying factor, on an identification card. makes an amount of sense. but then people will always just lie, and even if they don't, their weight could significantly change, so. it also makes no sense at all. 
bureaucracy!


mine's so far off the mark because the last time i was actually _asked_ my weight at the DMV was when i went to get my first ID card when i was like 15 or 16. i said 190 then, and i was probably only like 20 pounds off. 
and since then whenever i've gone and gotten another one, they haven't asked. they just throw 190 on there because they know it's kind of a pointless piece of information.


----------



## virgolicious (Dec 16, 2007)

sunnie1653 said:


> LOL When I went to the DMV in Oklahoma they asked me my weight .. I said "125" and the guy looked at me and saw me smiling. He said "... ma'am..." LOL!
> 
> So I said "ok ... ok... 150. But I'm not going any higher."
> 
> I told him 350, which is about 50 lbs off. LOL! And that was because I didn't know!!




Your story had me lmao Sunnie1653. 

My license lists my weight as 300 lbs...which is a wee bit off. I was probably 60 lbs. heavier when I got it, and now it is more like 30 lbs off. :blush:

I wonder what would happen if someone refused to give there weight when asked?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 16, 2007)

I don't have a driver's license at the mo. But my passport shows a big old cold sore on my lip--that's sorta chic. So glam.


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 16, 2007)

Kentucky took weight off of the driver's licenses some time ago, but in the computer it still says I weigh 280lbs* (I weigh about 430). I tried to tell them when I renewed and the lady said "Ah, no one looks at that anyway." 

Also, when I was arrested earlier this year [and subsequently booked], the jailer had to put my descriptive information into the system. She just copied what was on my DMV file [280]. I told her that it was significantly off and gave her my weight at that time. She just commented, as if we had an inside joke, about how I must love getting to knock off a few pounds for the record. But she didn't correct it. 


I tried. 

*I didn't even weigh 280 when I got my license; I was 335. I just didn't know it at the time I actually took the test and filled out the paperwork, so the lady there estimated for me. She picked 280.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Dec 16, 2007)

When I first got my lic. back in 1983 we did have to put our weight on it, now we dont. 

I told the truth back then I was 280 I was worried about lying since it was a state document and our drivers ed teacher told up it was illegal to lie on it.


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Dec 16, 2007)

Of course it is.......like I am going to tell the truth to some random stranger in a dank office


----------



## Rowan (Dec 16, 2007)

Thankfully Florida (where i was before) and Mass dont list it...but id think that if you are sensitive and a state does list it..they might not if you ask?


----------



## Shala (Dec 19, 2007)

Mine says 180 which was a lie when I got my drivers license at 15 years old. I was about 205 then. Now I am 304...just weighed in at the doctor's office last week.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 19, 2007)

My boyfriend was looking at my driver's license recently and checked out the weight..... It said 210!!! He gets a kick out of it. I probably haven't weighed that since my freshman year of high school and I got this current license when I turned 21. It's a good 100+ pounds off!


----------



## FluffRat (Dec 20, 2007)

Mine says I'm 5'9"/140, because they haven't asked for new info since I got my first permit at 15. More like 6'/165 now.


----------



## TallFatSue (Dec 21, 2007)

Checking ... My Ohio driver's license includes: my name, address, sex, height, weight, hair color, eye color etc. Yup, everything is accurate, including my height (6ft0in) and weight (450lb). I gotta be me! More fun that way, ya know. 

The only thing I lie about is my hair color, which is actually grey now, but thanx to the miracles of modern chemistry I'm maintaining myself as a redhead. After all, if my fat can help prevent wrinkles, the least I can do is keep my hair on par. 

Otherwise, honesty is the best policy, just in case the cops stop me for weaving all over the road with an open box of chocolate in the car.


----------



## ekmanifest (Dec 21, 2007)

A few weeks ago I had given my guy my driver's license to hold in his pocket because I didn't have my purse and thought I might need it. Of course, I forgot it when I left.

The next day, "220?" Yeah - well - that was only 150 pounds ago .


----------



## Gspoon (Dec 22, 2007)

I had my picture taken when I was 15, and I had all my information taken down when I was 15 also... I am 18 now

I was 141, now I am 160! Oh man, I am really packing it away! But yes, it is kinda lying... Kinda!


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Dec 22, 2007)

mine says 150.... i weigh AT LEAST 225. i was gonna change it last time i got a new one, but by the time i asked the lady to it was too late.


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 27, 2007)

Mine says 300 since I got it renewed - which was up 25lbs from the last time I lied about it...lol.

Apparently, I'm actually 413. Oops...


----------



## Lear (Dec 27, 2007)

when I went to get mine I told the lady I didn't know my weight. now, she had to be close to the 450 mark herself, so she told me to back up so she could see me and said I was probably about 200, at the time i had about a 60" belly and was about 350. she smiled at me and said hers said she was 300 so i must be 200, then she leaned in close and said it was obvious i was a gainer and asked my real weight.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 27, 2007)

I just renewed my license about a week or so ago, and for the first time EVER, it's accurate. Thank you to Dimensions for giving me the boost in self-esteem to be confident enough to put the actual weight on there!


----------



## Purplestuff23 (Dec 27, 2007)

I just got my license renewed....so...I attempted to be closely accurate. I said 250lbs...but I think that I'm somewhere between 260 and 270. I'm not exactly sure, I haven't hit a scale in a while. But I love my new license, cuz its got my crazy blue hair and piercings and whatnot....its crazy!!


----------

